# PAKISTAN: House Job required to get MBBS degree/diploma?



## CipherMBBS (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, All -

As I understand that once a medical student completes his/her studies in a medical college in Pakistan, the degree/diploma is granted by Pakistan Medical & Dental Council. (PMDC).

Some one told me that PMDC has introduced a new rule that you have to complete a 1 year House Job before you get your degree/diploma. Is that correct?

If yes, then can some one provide me a link to the source of this new rule? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

This rule is not a new one,
You have to complete your Housejob in order to get registered with PMDC.
There have been some changes in the housejob though ,like you have to give appear in exams after 3 months or something like that.
Visit PMDC's Site and new rules there.
Pakistan Medical & Dental Council


----------



## CipherMBBS (Feb 12, 2011)

Dear, Mubashir -

Thanks for your reply. Is it true that the MBBS degree is granted by PMDC and not by individual universities? 
Is House Job required to obtain the degree? What if someone is planning to practice Medicine in the U.S. and after completing his/her medical education just need the degree in order to apply for ECFMG and take USMLE exams etc?
Please advice … Thanks!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You do need to get registered. You have to know that not everyone goes to the US even if they want to. It is better if you do your house job and its paid as well.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Agreed, it's better to set yourself up here with 1 year of HJ get registered (and paid) and then head out to wherever you want to go. At least you'll have something in Pakistan in case things don't work out.


----------



## harris_island (May 28, 2011)

salam all,
if i study in china, what are the requirements to do the housejob in pakistan
i heard that you have to have 70% minimum in Fsc or Alevel
how true is that

please help


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

@ *harris,*
You can study in China after getting NOC from PMDC. See rules here http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?link=191&tabid=36. Then there'll be no problem for housejob or registration with PMDC .

@*CipherMBBS*
MBBS degree is given by awarding university from wich the college is affiliated and accepted by PMDC. In Punjab, 
1) MBBS degree for KEMU is given by itself .
2) MBBS degree for FJMC is given by Punjab University.
and for all other public and private sector colleges degree is given by UHS, if i am right.

Regards.


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

So everyone who wants to graduate MBBS in pakistan, foreigner or not, has to do housejob??


----------

